# fun as always at alum



## Girl With A Pole (May 18, 2007)

the boyfriend and i were catching some pretty decent white bass at alum the other day. hit up on a school of them and they were nailing the spinners and shiners. some decent sized ones actually suprised me. i HAD pics and it was all fun and games untill a stupid muskey decided to hit outta NOWHERE. needless to say, wasnt ready for that, knocked camera in the water. byebye digital. good thing i love to shop, so ill be getting a new one and posting pics in no time. 

oh yeah
and i treble hooked myself in the face so it looks like a vampire bit my cheek
god i love fishing.
and drinking


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

You freak!

Welcome to OGF Cassy


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Oh My God ! That has to be the best first post of all time !


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Now that is a good story. Welcome to the forum Cassy!


----------



## Girl With A Pole (May 18, 2007)

many more where that came from

im on the water almost as much as Shake Down.

only not quite as much because i acutally have a social life


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Girl With A Pole said:


> im on the water almost as much as Shake Down.
> 
> only not quite as much because i acutally have a social life


Says the girl who just snagged herself in the face  It's that kinda casting that will put an abrupt end to the social life


----------



## Girl With A Pole (May 18, 2007)

good thing i have a nice set of boobs to make up for it 

HAHAHA

once again
no shame MasterShake


[tax dollars hard at work]

i wanna be on the water.
i would fish dirty Buckey right now rather then be in the office
and i want tater tots from sonic
get on that please!


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Girl With A Pole said:


> good thing i have a nice set of boobs to make up for it
> 
> HAHAHA
> 
> ...


 Hey Brandon, forget what I said about not wanting to work for the state... !#


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

That's it, I'm telling your mother.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Hahahaha Terry  She ever figures out how to post a pic, it will be the death of me.


----------



## Girl With A Pole (May 18, 2007)

i know how to post pics
just dont want you running and telling mommy on me

shes got the strong arm

she will ban me from fishing
and treble my face herself

i think we should take a vote...

post pic IN SPITE of brandon

or listen to him because hes "the boss"


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Post pic please....


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Matt, don't encourage her  and what is some dude in Huron doing in the Central forum all of a sudden?!?!?!


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

ShakeDown said:


> Matt, don't encourage her  and what is some dude in Huron doing in the Central forum all of a sudden?!?!?!


All I saw was "girl with a pole" and that is all it took, I was not looking at what forum it was in ! LOL ! When you coming to Huron for some beers and eyes ?


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Hehehe I knew it 

As soon as I can confirm Miss Cassy is gonna behave, I'll be on your dock with rod in hand and cooler in tow


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

welcome to the forums.


----------



## Girl With A Pole (May 18, 2007)

ShakeDown said:


> Hehehe I knew it
> 
> As soon as I can confirm Miss Cassy is gonna behave, I'll be on your dock with rod in hand and cooler in tow


whos rod is going to be in your hand brandon?


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

Did somebody say nice set of boobs? [email protected]


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

My own. That the best you can do?


----------



## Girl With A Pole (May 18, 2007)

not many girls come out to play on this site do they?

you are all like teenage boys.

::cough cough:: brandon ::cough cough::

i like how you swear im going to get a stalker--- 
yet you just called my desk phone....
and keep peeping my pictures....
and want to kiss me


i think you, my techy friend, are in the lead to be my new stalker !!!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Cool...you're on your own


----------



## bassinLou (May 11, 2007)

WWWOOOOOWWW, Set of BOOBS.....Rod in hand....did read this at a bad time....or is it good timing with the nice set of boobs


----------



## kmb411 (Feb 24, 2005)

Boobs with rods? I didn't think that kind of stuff was allowed on this site. Please post the pictures and move on over... this way.... closer..... closer...

Shake- what gives? new story to tell? 

Cassy- as long as you smell fishy, your fine on this site, just remember- most of us are dirty ole men....


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Scott...She's not afraid to play ball with the boys, fishes about as much as Ak and is much easier on the eyes...

I work with her, so you can expect her to bust my goodies often


----------



## quadfisher (May 7, 2007)

dont feel bad about hooking your face. i hooked my head when i was 5. i cant count the times ive hooked a finger. after i broke my neck it took a couple years to figure out how to fish again. my sister thinks i can be a bit dangerous with my casting!


----------



## Girl With A Pole (May 18, 2007)

i dont smell fishy...
all roses over here baby

MASTER Shake said i cant post pictures
because (as KMB so politely stated )apparently there are a lot of "dirty ole men'' on this site

and yeahyeah
i work with shakedown
i fish almost daily
i play rough
and i get _dirty_


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

That's nice. 

Even though there very well may be a lot of dirty old (and young) men here, they're here to talk fishing.  

For all the other peripheral discussions, there are other places to go for that, and a wonderful "private message" feature if you feel the need. 

Welcome to OGF.


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

Where the hell was I yesterday when this thread was happening?  

Welcome to the site Cassy


----------



## Stretch (Apr 5, 2004)

Welcome to the site Cassy, I am very sorry to hear that you have to work with Shake, dont worry we will not hold that against you ;-)


----------



## Girl With A Pole (May 18, 2007)

shakes not _that bad_ of a guy
he deff. knows some stuff about fishing
so that makes him OK in my book

and the fact hes constant entertainment is a plus....


if we could just stop getting him to say "thats hot" every other expression
he might actually be a positive member of society


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

welcome to the madness cassy 
cheers


----------



## sycamore440 (Oct 31, 2006)

I havent had much luck at fishing, thank god my g/f keeps my mind busy... cause the fish sure arent... i guess im still on a learners permit with a fishing rod... Welcome to OGF Cassie


----------



## boaterfisherdude (Feb 16, 2005)

welcome to the cite

lol i thought this might be an interesting post when i saw that 1300+ people have viewed it in only a couple of days!


----------



## Girl With A Pole (May 18, 2007)

couldnt be the fact they read my screen name and all have the mentality of 12 year old boys?? 

thanks for all the warm welcomes

and the advice

and any side jabs you have given Brandon

keep up the good work boys


----------



## EpyonZero (Aug 10, 2006)

LOL!!! Came to work, read this thread.. LOL!!! 1 to many is unfair but looks like she can take down most of us hehe.


----------

